# Question about fuses



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

So i had a new alarm put in and it involved the place to mess with my fuses. 

fast forward 2 days my car died. i havent brought for service yet, b.c i wantd to see if its something i could fix.

is it possible they broke a fuse or didnt put one back to make my car die?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I would check them all just in case. If so question is why did it blow?


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

is it possible that the guage fuse that controls the odometer is bad? im going to buy fuses now, but you think that has something to do with it? i heard stories about altenators being connected to the same fuse


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

What it sounds like is they wired something to a continuos hot source and its drawing amps even when ignition is off. Bring it back to them.


----------

